# Fat Rat Racer



## Classicriders (Jun 26, 2010)

I plucked a Schwinn Racer out of a pile of bikes in a woods a couple yrs ago and finally decided to make a rat bike out of it.  I channeled the end of the fork legs to move the wheel closer to the fork crown for a more "race" look.  Then I made a truss support out of flat stock and drilled and chamfered the holes.  Fabbed a speedo bracket and screwed it to the fork leg.  Had teh headlight and batterry tube laying around so modified the mounting bracket and installed them.
Rear reflector is an old acorn glass reflector mounted on an old brake arm strap.  Brass number plate I pulled from a pile of old brass I.D. tags from a closed power plant yrs ago.  The only thing I plan on upgrading is the seat, I plan on installing an old worn leather Brooks down the road.  
Now onto my Elgin moto balloon frame rat project.


----------



## Classicriders (Jun 26, 2010)

Few more pics


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 3, 2010)

Sweet rat bike, like those chain tread tires. Any issues with rubbing?


----------



## Classicriders (Jul 5, 2010)

You have to keep the rims very true and I had to do some minor filing on the inside of the fork legs.  But this is the look I wanted, so it was worth it.


----------



## jackomeano (Aug 16, 2011)

Best custom on the Cabe.


----------



## kngtmat (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice, beautiful coppertone.


----------



## ThreeSpeed (Sep 12, 2011)

This is amazing. I love the color and the headlight. Very nice. 

Is the speedometer functional? It doesn't appear too. Not that that would take away from it.


----------



## wooleyfest (Oct 5, 2011)

*nice*

nice bike looks preety good. im pretty new at this stuff


----------

